# Poopy Butt



## KarmaGoo (Apr 8, 2012)

I searched for this and only found threads on shaving which I don't want to do since this is rare... 

Any suggestions??? I have a ragdoll (Lucy) and once in a while she makes a mess of herself, and I have to chase her all over and wipe her furry little butt til she wiggles free, then we do it again. (The whole time I'm telling her 'I don't like it either!!')I have these cat bath wipes that I used just now but they don't get her as clean as I'd like, ands he licks away. Blech!! 

OH my Stinky Loo!! (she just walked by!)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You don't have to _shave_ the area, but even just cutting the hair a little shorter helps, and really isn't noticable to anyone else.

I don't know of any other options. My little fuzzybutts almost never have issues any more, thank goodness. They all get klingons once in a while, but they can't help it.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

You don't have to shave the whole back end. Get some blunt-nose moustache scissors, and trim back the fur as close as you can get about 1 in. back from around the anus. This will make a big difference. If the fur's really long and poop still getting caught, trim back the breeches a little bit as well and it won't spoil the look. Rather than using "wipes" for a bad mess if stool is soft and into the fur, wash her bottom with a washcloth with a little liquid soap on it, rinse well, and pat dry with a towel. Restrain her by a football-hold under one arm while she has her hind feet on the rim of a sink, but _before you start close the bathroom door first_, so if she wriggles free you're not having to chase her all over the house. Always praise and reward her with a treat afterward, and the cat shouldn't be bothered too much by this.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

I use pet wipes or sometimes wash Milky's bum if it's soft and stuck to his fur.

We only ocassionally shave his rear end, but if the fur has grown out a bit, I'll usually use a blunt scissors to trim the hair until it's quite short. I've even gone as far as trimming the back of his hind legs just in case he manages to get his legs dirty.

He has gotten used to us wiping his bum (with a lot of praise) and no longer runs from us when he needs a wipe down.


----------



## the_albino_1 (Apr 13, 2012)

KarmaGoo, I can sympathize with the poopy butt. (not my own butt but my cats) I had the vet shave her bottom and I try to wipe her after every bathroom trip. She is getting better with it and on a thread I started some other people gave me some good tips on cleaning her bottom.
I think in the future once the fur on her bottom grows out a bit more I will take her to a groomer to keep it manageable. 

(And, lol, I tell June the same thing as I'm wiping her bottom!)


----------



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

I can DEFINITELY sympathize. I have two ragdolls and one of them was born with a severly kinked tail - so for 6 months, he pooped all over his tail and himself every single day...multiple times a day. He's only now getting to the point where he no longer does it.

I had to run him under the faucet, but my older cat...when he pooped on his butt...I just got one soupy wet paper towel and one dry one. I wiped and dried the excess water as fast as I could, because of course he hated it. 

What I do to keep my raggies from getting a poopy butt is I have my husband hold the cat over his shoulder, with the butt facing me. I then take scissors and trim the hair around the butt and the fringe of the legs. This will absolutely do the trick. However, if they have diarrhea, that's a different story. They may still get a little on their fur. My raggies stopped getting diarrhea after they reached about 1 years old and their stomach matured more.

I've had my oldest cat for 2 years and ever since I've started trimming his hair, I've not had any poopy problems.


----------

